# What to do with all these swarms??



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All:
What does everyone do with their swarms once they have enough bees. I now have 5 hives at an urban garden (it is a volunteer project so I donate most of honey). I can't afford to buy anymore equipment and would like to recoup some of my costs. Would it be ethical to sell a swarm? Once is established of course and in the box. I basically just set out equipment with Swarm Commander and brood comb and they just come. I don't even have hives at my house so they are not my bees. I now have 3 swarm boxes at my house with bees. If you have more hives than you need do you sell them and how do you go about doing that?


----------



## SowthEfrikan (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm in your position, no more hives until my Flow's arrive in December. So, no more trapping. However, if you have the swarms, there is nothing unethical about selling them if you let people know up-front what they are. Advertise on Craigs List for your area, tell you local Ag Ext Office you have them, etc. Good luck!


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in the same situation as you but with 5 hives in my back yard. What I have done and this has helped me buy an extractor with the sales from my nucs. The swarms that I have caught this year in my backyard now up to five, I sell on Craigs list. Also I have sold a few at my bee meetings that I attend you just have to be upfront about your nucs. What I mean is tell them that they are swarms and you have no idea of the pedigree of the queen. Figure in your cost for equipment and decide what you think they are worth to you and what your area will pay for them. Over the last two years of doing this I have had very favorable encounters with beekeepers who chose to buy from me instead of going to a big time beekeeping business. That can be intimidating to a new beekeeper. One thing to consider that I use as a guide on selling my nucs is, If I would keep them if I had room then they are good enough to sell. If not I requeen and just wait till they are good enough. Give it a try on raising nucs and selling them as part of the fun of beekeeping is meeting new beekeepers and getting paid to do so.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I wish you lived by me, I would buy a swarm from someone local just to be able to deal with someone local that I could actually schedule a pickup time that worked for both of us. I didn't order a package cause I had to drive 70 mile and be there when they said. I of course don't have bees yet and may have to go the imported big company rout next year. However if there is anyone in Mo that catches a swarm and wants to sell it, I hope they send me a personal message. Till then I have my traps out.
gww


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Selling them is fine. OR you can send them this way since we haven't had swarms yet which is unusual.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. Yes, I plan to sell. Mr. Beeman- wish I could send one your way since I was born and raised in Michigan! Love that state......well except for the winters


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

If you can't afford to buy more equipment, and it's your expertise that is bringing you this bounty, it's time to charge for the equipment plus shipping. If somebody is wanting a colony why not be reimbursed for the time and equipment. 
If I were in need, I would inspect the hive, accept the responsibility of it's health and either give you the equipment exchange or a monetary equivalent, then barter out whatever you wanted for your time. but that's me.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a friend fellow beek in the same situation as you. He contacted the area FFA chapter (future Farmers of America) and they found a high school student in need of a project. He donated the bees and they covered the hardware. I'm not sure if this is common, but it worked in his case.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

SallyD said:


> Thanks all for the replies. Yes, I plan to sell. Mr. Beeman- wish I could send one your way since I was born and raised in Michigan! Love that state......well except for the winters


Winters do go on forever here it seems. I had the opportunity to build the National Heritage School there in Atlanta Georgia a few years back. The heat was stiffling. I don't miss that at all. lol
Where roughly in Mi?


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

Heck yes, sell them. I like swarms better than a package. The queen maybe older, but they have survived in your area unlike a new package. I would be sure and let buyers know, but I know they sell in my area like hot cakes.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I like Fergus's idea. We have a 4-H club that has a bee keeper contingent as well, so that is a good place to donate. 

Where I live you have to be inspected to sell bees, even swarms. Not that black helicopters would swoop down in the middle of the night if you didn't have an inspected apiary, but keep it in mind.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

Fergus said:


> I have a friend fellow beek in the same situation as you. He contacted the area FFA chapter (future Farmers of America) and they found a high school student in need of a project. He donated the bees and they covered the hardware. I'm not sure if this is common, but it worked in his case.


I have already donated - 4 hives to Good Samaritan Health Center in Atlanta....I even donate all the honey and take care of hives for them. It's good Karma!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want to recover some of your equipments cost then put a small
ads on CL for the local bees for sale. People always buy local. Then invest
in a small table saw to make some of your nuc equipments as well. This way you
don't have to concern about limiting your hives or swarms anymore. I built my own bee equipments so
can expand whenever I want. You can also sell your own bees and just keep the swarms to further evaluate them.


----------



## SallyD (Mar 12, 2011)

beepro said:


> If you want to recover some of your equipments cost then put a small
> ads on CL for the local bees for sale. People always buy local. Then invest
> in a small table saw to make some of your nuc equipments as well. This way you
> don't have to concern about limiting your hives or swarms anymore. I built my own bee equipments so
> can expand whenever I want. You can also sell your own bees and just keep the swarms to further evaluate them.


beepro....I agree...I am all for donating but at this point I can't afford to keep buying more equipment and I am at my limit with hives ....I think I can make the nucs!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Yadda, yadda, yadda, thats it, rub it in. inch:


----------

